
Google Website Optimizer - chaostheory
http://www.google.com/websiteoptimizer/
======
markm
Has anyone signed up for this yet? What are you experiences?

~~~
redorb
im going too; here is a link to a 60min video in case you needed a reason to
do it :) <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AU87ozKYY4M>

------
dangoldin
Seems like a way for Google to increase their monopoly =)

